# So I went to a Gun Range.....



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Yesterday with a friend of mine. Was totally awesome, I got to shoot a .45, nice little STI, made in America, hardly any kick at all, got a blister from gripping it so tightly  ANd I shot an AR15, I beleive, AR something, nice rifle, police issue, scopes, flash light everything. Ihad a blast, makes me want a gun even more now  Wish I had gotten pics, my friend was quite impressed that I knew how to hold one, let alone shoot  And I hit the bullseye with the .45 twice  I was proud of myself.

Just wanted to share


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Nice i love guns! I had some really nice ones before i moved up here to gun hater canada.Had a ruger m14 .223 converted to fully auto with custon handle,flash supressor and 3 40 round clips.a smith n wesson .357.Had a lil ab-10 for a while too.and too many more to list...


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Awwwwww man a woman with a gun lol. Dont piss one off. There would be one less man walking around. 
Tye boogie- I'm proud a ya


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

No pics, oh Tye Tye...I can see you out there now, all in your bikini shooting up everything....girls with guns...... oh ya!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> Nice i love guns! I had some really nice ones before i moved up here to gun hater canada.Had a ruger m14 .223 converted to fully auto with custon handle,flash supressor and 3 40 round clips.a smith n wesson .357.Had a lil ab-10 for a while too.and too many more to list...


hahaha I love guns. I grew up with guns and a father who was a hunter. So I know guns, but since my grandmother on my fatheres side commited suicide when I was 10 I havent touched a gun. But OMG OMG OMG I LOVEd it, totally loved it. I want a .45 or .357 Magnum for real  List them suckers up, I wanna know :d



Mach0 said:


> Awwwwww man a woman with a gun lol. Dont piss one off. There would be one less man walking around.
> Tye boogie- I'm proud a ya


lmaoooo Freddie youwould have been proud  Shooot I was proud of myself  Has been a whole minute since I hadled a gun. And yes there would be several less men walking around if I had a gun  Hugs



DMTWI said:


> No pics, oh Tye Tye...I can see you out there now, all in your bikini shooting up everything....girls with guns...... oh ya!!


 Davo you rock my socks, cause yeah chicks that pack are HAWTTTTTTT


----------



## Joewilly (Mar 6, 2011)

It's very lady like to be able to use a gun, but get a blister doing it. Thankfully you didn't break a nail !
.45 or magnum, serious guns.
I don't live in a gun friendly area, just about impossible to get hand gun license here. Only the cops and robbers have handguns. I think about getting a shotgun from time to time, ( especially because I feel the right to get one easily may be taken away, but grandfathered for those already owned)... but the closest place I'm aware of where it could be used is an hours drive away. To me, that's a journey, I know I'd very rarely do it.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahah I am NOT a girlie girl Joe, I grew up around guns, I carry a pocket knife at all times  And it was just a regular .45, no magnum. But I can shoot any gun, my father was a marine and a very avid hunter, if you can kill it I can clean it and cook it  So no nails to break  And yeah at an hour away I can see that being a trek and not wanting to go, but I would still want to own a gun for "just in case" lol


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

SWEET! I KNEW you wer hardcore.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lmaooo Mac yeah I am, I am always armed with something, now I want a gun


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> lmaooo Mac yeah I am, I am always armed with something, now I want a gun


Ok, here you go Tye girl, two guns for ya....u r gonna be lookin rockin with this set-up. I know you have handcuffs already though....aaaha ha ha


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Tye, if you hit up your local pawn shop you can probably find a nice pistol for a reasonable price. That's how I got mine. 
It's nice to live close to the middle of nowhere, I can drive 30 mins and fire my pistol and my friends arsenal for free.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Davo, lmaoooo that is perfect and yeah I got handcuffs 

Mac - I thought about that as well, I live in town and would have to go to a gun range, which is not a big deal, hoping a friend will get me the one I want for my bday comong up


----------

